# Nesting material



## Jazzman (Dec 15, 2007)

What do you provide and how do you present it?


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

you can use pine needles. i usually just put some near the nesting area.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Pine needles for nesting material? First time I heard of that  I was told to use straw. Could this be.....wrong too ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Pine needles for nesting material? First time I heard of that  I was told to use straw. Could this be.....wrong too ?


Not necessarily wrong, just probably not the best choice. Long, dried pine needles work very well as nesting material. Another good choice is tobacco stems which can be ordered from most of the pigeon supply houses. 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I use alfalfa hay, the kind they sell for guinea pigs and rabbits to eat. My aviaries are pretty dry though, so I don't have the problems with damp hay that can occur. I think the pine needles are best, as far as I've heard.


----------



## Jazzman (Dec 15, 2007)

At this time of year most everything is frozen. Do the pine needles have to be dry, or will green ones (i.e. fresh picked) be adequite.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

*DO NOT USE ANYTHING THAT IS HOLLOW, IT WILL DRAW THE BUGS!!!!*

Pine needles work well enough, but don’t have any natural bug repellant qualities about them......

The best thing I have found for nesting material is Tobacco Stems, Tobacco stems are also able to naturally (without poisons, I.E. bug sprays) repell the bugs from the nesting area. I have been using Tobacco Stems for nesting material for over twenty years now and havn't found anything I like better.

Lawman


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Pine needles for nesting material? First time I heard of that  I was told to use straw. Could this be.....wrong too ?


Not wrong at all  , i use to use straws too but i heard it attracts mice and other stuff im not quite sure, but from now on i use only pine needles


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Pine needles for nesting material? First time I heard of that  I was told to use straw. Could this be.....wrong too ?


I also used dried out long pine needles. I was told that straw can carry unwanted parasites.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

chlee09 said:


> you can use pine needles. i usually just put some near the nesting area.


I actually put them in the nest bowls and then the cocks just arrange them how they want and i put it near the nest bowls.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I use a mix.

Straw, Alfalfa, Pine Needles, Tobacco Stems, and Bermuda.

They build the nest with what ever they want and when they are done I put it in a large bowl like dish with Uktaliptous leaves as a linner. Which is supose to keep flies away. They use the nest just like it were what they had originally.

havnt had problems with bugs and the babies come out fine.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Geeze! The only thing I haven't seen on this post is dried tree leaves.. 
The straw I use, is in their nests. Not on the floor; not wet. The loft is dry. no mice. I have had my birds since last October. This is the first time I heard of using tobacco leaves for nesting material. I don't think the feral pigeons are so particular about nesting material, and seem to multiply without problems. Sorry, but seems like every thing I have done, built, or used with my birds has been wrong. Again, I am wrong. My birds are all doing just fine. I clean my loft every day, and scrape every day, and I have yet to see any evidennce of mice with the straw. The straw is in a container that is tightly covered anyway, inside and dry. The feed is in a tightly covered container, also dry and inside.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Sorry, but seems like every thing I have done, built, or used with my birds has been wrong. Again, I am wrong. My birds are all doing just fine. I clean my loft every day, and scrape every day, and I have yet to see any evidennce of mice with the straw. The straw is in a container that is tightly covered anyway, inside and dry. The feed is in a tightly covered container, also dry and inside.


Sue,

If your birds are healthy and happy, then you've done a lot of things right. Please don't feel that there is only one way to do things or that what gets posted here is always the gospel of pigeon raising. There is always great advice here on Pigeon-Talk, but as I said .. if your birds are doing well, then you must have done a lot of things right.

Terry


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Terry, Thanks for the note. I was beginning to wonder  I do ask questions, and listen to all the advice, but sometimes, I really did wonder. I thought there was more than one way to skin a cat (pardon the pun, my cat won't like that one!) Thanks, Sue


----------



## chlee09 (Mar 11, 2007)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Geeze! The only thing I haven't seen on this post is dried tree leaves..
> The straw I use, is in their nests. Not on the floor; not wet. The loft is dry. no mice. I have had my birds since last October. This is the first time I heard of using tobacco leaves for nesting material. I don't think the feral pigeons are so particular about nesting material, and seem to multiply without problems. Sorry, but seems like every thing I have done, built, or used with my birds has been wrong. Again, I am wrong. My birds are all doing just fine. I clean my loft every day, and scrape every day, and I have yet to see any evidennce of mice with the straw. The straw is in a container that is tightly covered anyway, inside and dry. The feed is in a tightly covered container, also dry and inside.



If your birds are happy and healthy than you are doing the right thing. I'll tell you the secret of pigeon raising..there is no secret  All you need is a clean, dry, well vented loft and enough food,grit and clean fresh water than your birds should be very happy and healthy


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Straw's no good if you don't keep it dry..... If you can keep it dry I guess it'll work. I put cat litter or sawdust in the bottoms of my bowls and pile the pine needles on top of that. The birds love it. 
I've seen birds build nests out of piles of screws left on the floor, I think they can pretty well make due with whatever you give them.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

roxtar said:


> Straw's no good if you don't keep it dry..... If you can keep it dry I guess it'll work. I put cat litter or sawdust in the bottoms of my bowls and pile the pine needles on top of that. The birds love it.
> I've seen birds build nests out of piles of screws left on the floor,* I think they can pretty well make due with whatever you give them*.



I agree, but just try not to give them nails and screws. Seems like it would be quite painful


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

for me i dont used any of those, just the nest bowl, no straw,tobacco,pine leaves or whatever it is... cause no mess and easy to clean and all the first clucth where born seems fined....as long as the loft,water,food container are cleaned....


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*"for me i dont used any of those, just the nest bowl, no straw,tobacco,pine leaves or whatever it is... cause no mess and easy to clean and all the first clucth where born seems fined....as long as the loft,water,food container are cleaned...."*

Sounds like your birds are easy to please lol. Mine practically insist on having something to make a nest with.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I also use pine needles. The long dead or dried needles from ponderosa pines. I use the disposible nest bowls. I also use nest felts. I have heard that they are harmful, but I have not experienced anything harmful. I cut them down to fit the bowls. The birds build over the felts needles. My hatch rate was 39/40 two years ago and 72/75 last year. I do think the flelts help insulate from the cold. I have a few pair that don't even bother building a nest and just lay on the felts. 

I think sometimes when we hear a rumor about something or someones opinion we think it fact. Anything dry and the lenght the birds like will most likely end up in the nest. I threw some weed stems in last year from some tall grassy weeds and they worked just fine. 

Randy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Snowbird Sue said:


> Geeze! The only thing I haven't seen on this post is dried tree leaves...


One of my birds likes to bring in the brightly colored fall leaves. However, his mate will NOT use any of those in the nest.  They obviously have very different ideas on decorating!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Many suggestions and ideas on this topic. What I use is a nest pad I make, which is made from natural fibers, and fits into a plastic nestbowl with holes in the bottom, much like your normal felt pad. The major difference, is that it does not retain moisture like the felt pads. It naturally discourages parasites and bacteria. Most of the other items which have been suggested, have been tried at some point, and were later discarded for various reasons. I have been so impressed with this material, and how it keeps the babies, clean, warm and dry, that I may have the makings of a new commercial product. The only down side, is it will cost about four times what those cheap carpet type felt pads, which absorb moisture, and grow bacteria will cost.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

bloodlines_365 said:


> for me i dont used any of those, just the nest bowl, no straw,tobacco,pine leaves or whatever it is... cause no mess and easy to clean and all the first clucth where born seems fined....as long as the loft,water,food container are cleaned....


If it works for you, that's fine. Do be aware that a lack of something for the babies to grip with their toes and feet can result in splayed legs. I know the nest felts provide some traction, but am just trying to relay some possibly helpful info.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> What I use is a nest pad I make, which is made from natural fibers, and fits into a plastic nestbowl with holes in the bottom, much like your normal felt pad. The major difference, is that it does not retain moisture like the felt pads. It naturally discourages parasites and bacteria.


Hope you have it on the market soon Warren!

Terry


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i have used pine straw along with a small amount of cat litter in those throw away bowls and it works fine.cant imagine why i would want to change.what i do that alot of people dont do is,i change the bowl out when it starts getting dirty,and give them a fresh one.the breeders dont mind,and the youngn stay healthy and clean.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> i have used pine straw along with a small amount of cat litter in those throw away bowls and it works fine.cant imagine why i would want to change.what i do that alot of people dont do is,i change the bowl out when it starts getting dirty,and give them a fresh one.the breeders dont mind,and the youngn stay healthy and clean.


I use pine needles too. I also change the bowl the day I band them and then will give a clean bowl as needed. Might be every day or every other day. Just depends. I have had a pair leave their babies when I tried changing the bowl while the babies were only 3 or 4 days old. Won't do THAT again. I wound up playing mommy......... 
I did try the paper bowls last year. I didn't really care for them. Don't like the little rim around the bottom that the poop piles up on and then you have to figure out how to pick the bowl up without getting poop all over your fingers........LOL, plus I had one bend with the weight of the babies and I almost dumped the poor babies in the floor. 
I have arthritis in my hands, so the plastic bowls will the little groove around the bottom is easier for me to get hold of.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

you just reminded me.i had kept a bunch of those bowls like you have when i moved from the old place.maybe i will try them this year.yeah,i learned as well,dont change out a bowl until around 6 or 7 days.usually arent real bad until then anyway.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Mine get tobacco stems, hay, straw, pine needles, shredded paper, shredded fabric and they also get heather, it's supposed to be better than tobacco and helps keep bugs and lice away. I put it all in a pot and let them take what they want.


----------



## Jazzman (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input. You suggested some items I'd never thought of.........now if I could only find a eucalyptus tree!!!!!!!


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> If it works for you, that's fine. Do be aware that a lack of something for the babies to grip with their toes and feet can result in splayed legs. I know the nest felts provide some traction, but am just trying to relay some possibly helpful info.
> 
> Terry


okay,im aware of that cause i used to breed exotic birds for three years, anyway the nest bowl i used are basket traw bowl made of bamboo that i bought for a dollar, their effecient enough for this purposes and lots of traction on their foot.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

I use pine needles with paper nest bowls.I say almodt every year iam going to buy some plastic nest bowls but never do! Some of my birds use lots of pine needles and some just put a few in the bowl.I just throw them on the loft floor and watch them go thru them. Jeff


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I know what you mean Jeff, I first used tobacco stems a long time ago, I placed a whole box of them in the loft and before long they were gone, the birds built nests that a eagle would be proud of, could not even see the nest bowl they were piled so high, but that was when i thought my nest box needed to be 2 feet high, now i won't go over 16 inches high, today I'm trying the long stem pine needles I can get for free, I just pull a bunch together cut off the stems, then cut again in two even pieces, not sure how this will work out as yet but seems like it will work! On another note I do trim my tobacco stems down to a manageable size for the birds and also split them so that they are very pliable! I think for many a "picture guide" would be nice so it can be seen what is talked about and what it looks like, If i get some free time I'll try and take some pictures!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I know what you mean Jeff, I first used tobacco stems a long time ago, I placed a whole box of them in the loft and before long they were gone, the birds built nests that a eagle would be proud of, could not even see the nest bowl they were piled so high, but that was when i thought my nest box needed to be 2 feet high, now i won't go over 16 inches high, today I'm trying the long stem pine needles I can get for free, I just pull a bunch together cut off the stems, then cut again in two even pieces, not sure how this will work out as yet but seems like it will work! On another note I do trim my tobacco stems down to a manageable size for the birds and also split them so that they are very pliable! I think for many a "picture guide" would be nice so it can be seen what is talked about and what it looks like, If i get some free time I'll try and take some pictures!


I wouldn't cut them in half. I bought a bundle of the shorter pine needles last year and they are still sitting under my loft. The birds didn't like them at all. I bought the long ones and got this nest. And I've had them much higher than that. They really do love the longer ones. In fact, I just banded the babies under this bird today and didn't even give them a clean nest bowl. They seemed so cozy down in the "hole" so I just left it a few more days.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I like pine needles. BUT I have seen several people move over to kitty litter only for nest. Claim is kitty litter pulls moisture away keeping dryer nest. And after the birds get used to it you raise all the young you want. Me I stay with the pine needles.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Renee, thanks for your picture and thoughts, but the pine needles I'm using seem way too long in fact they measure 14 inches in length is this the same as your pine needles? When i get home today I just have to take some pictures of stuff! pictures are a great way to show things! jeez i noticed you didn't even have to cut the stems, well that's a time saver! lol


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> Renee, thanks for your picture and thoughts, but the pine needles I'm using seem way too long in fact they measure 14 inches in length is this the same as your pine needles? When i get home today I just have to take some pictures of stuff! pictures are a great way to show things! jeez i noticed you didn't even have to cut the stems, well that's a time saver! lol


I'll have to measure. Guessing and thinking about it, they are probably 12 inches long at least.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

the picture i said i would post!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> the picture i said i would post!


   I'm pretty sure mine aren't THAT long........gee whiz!! I didn't measure mine yet, but I expect mine are more like 10 to 12 inches long. Hey, give em' a try. They have a way of placing them around the nest bowl and by the time they've sat on them for almost 3 weeks non-stop, they sort of "mold" to the bowl. I'd try them the way they are first and if it appears they are to long, THEN cut them in half. Those will keep the birds busy, that's for sure.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

My doves had trouble with anything more than 4 inches long, so I put in lots of newspaper shred plus the shaved aspen for traction. It looked good until one of the babies got his feet stuck and couldn't crawl back under daddy. I got him unstuck and tucked him back in.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok Renee I'll give it a go and see what happens!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

UPDATE to this old post, yep Renee you were right the birds did get used to them and molded some fine nests, so i had better start collecting as many as i can get my hands on! They work great and i didn't have to cut them up either yippee!


----------

